# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Ken Follett

## JEK



----------


## amyb

John, is this the sequel to FALL OF GIANTS? Book 2 of a trilogy?

----------


## JEK

Yes it is!

----------


## MIke R

yes

----------


## Dennis

I just finished Eye of the Needle.

So which do I read first in this series?

----------


## JEK

There is only one out in this Trilogy.

----------


## amyb

Any clue when WINTER OF THE WORLD will be out here or in Britain?

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

He must be setting a world record with the amount of words in the last 4 novels.

----------


## amyb

I think the trilogy covers an entire century. I love getting lost in history as done by Ken Follett.
Lots of pages do not scare me away.

(I am still in Thackeray's VANITY FAIR-500 down, 300 pages to go). This was my CLASSIC for the year. I may just make it!

----------


## MIke R

> I think the trilogy covers an entire century. I love getting lost in history as done by Ken Follett.



it will

----------


## andynap

> I think the trilogy covers an entire century. I love getting lost in history as done by Ken Follett.
> Lots of pages do not scare me away.
> 
> (I am still in Thackeray's VANITY FAIR-500 down, 300 pages to go). This was my CLASSIC for the year. I may just make it!




It was a statement of fact not intended to scare you away.  :)

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Is book 2 out?  I am hitting the book store tomorrow

----------


## MIke R

no

Sept 2012

----------


## amyb

Thanks Mike.

----------


## JEK

He is fun to follow on Facebook. Now doing lots of research for the 3rd book.

----------


## amyb

I like that last post

----------


## GramChop

If he had added, "on the beach" to the end of his statement, it would be a stellar quote, IMHO, of course.

----------


## KevinS

> If he had added, "on the beach" to the end of his statement, it would be a stellar quote, IMHO, of course.



  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

Is there a Smilie for "you make me laugh"?

----------


## MIke R

well here I go being the contrarian yet again...BUT

I get as much or more visceral pleasure out of reading a great book next to the penetrating warmth of a roaring fire, with a hot rhumed cider, or a good cup of coffee, snugly slouched in my recliner, as I do melted in a lounge chair on the deck at Auberge with  an ice cold Carib,and the soothing sounds of waves lapping underneath me and a nice breeze gently  wafting through the patio

----------


## Dennis

> well here I go being the contrarian yet again...BUT
> 
> I get as much or more visceral pleasure out of reading a great book next to the penetrating warmth of a roaring fire, with a hot rhumed cider, or a good cup of coffee, snugly slouched in my recliner, as I do melted in a lounge chair on the deck at Auberge with  an ice cold Carib,and the soothing sounds of waves lapping underneath me and a nice breeze gently  wafting through the patio



Have you been taking creative writing?

----------


## amyb

Touche!

----------


## KevinS

Whether or not Mike has been taking Creative Writing, I now want some cider and a roaring fire.  The rhum I've got plenty of...

----------


## MIke R

> Have you been taking creative writing?




what do  you  think????

----------


## JEK

I think you have a ghost writer.

----------


## MIke R

> I think you have a ghost writer.



busted...it was Lena

----------


## KevinS

I know that girl better than anyone here.  I would believe it if she told me that she wrote that.  You, not so much.

----------


## MIke R

:cool:

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK

> Any clue when WINTER OF THE WORLD will be out here or in Britain?

----------


## amyb

Cool-and thanks for remembering my interest, John

----------


## JEK

Many of us are waiting on the next in the series!

----------


## amyb

Is this saga coming out in 3 books?

----------


## JEK

See posts earlier in this thread for the answer and more details.

----------


## amyb

OK, I did my homework

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Looking forward to September release

----------


## TPunch42

I'm about 1/3 into Fall of Giants... so far I don't like it as much as I liked Pillars of the Earth.  But I can't put it down either. I had considered waiting to read Fall of Giants in SBH this June but decided I couldn't wait that long.  Of course, instead I will have to wait with the rest of you for the Sept Release.

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Yes!  Looking forward to that  next installment.

Like Dickens in the old days- waiting for the next chapter at the printer's doorstep.

----------


## JEK

> Ken Follett (official)
> Here is the blurb for "Winter of the World", to accompany the UK book cover... 
> 
> 'Five linked families live out their destinies as the world is shaken by tyranny and war in the mid-twentieth century.
> 
> Berlin in 1933 is in upheaval. Eleven-year-old Carla von Ulrich struggles to understand the tensions disrupting her family as Hitler strengthens his grip on Germany. Into this turmoil steps her mothers formidable friend and former British MP, Ethel Leckwith, and her student son, Lloyd, who soon learns for himself the brutal reality of Nazism. He also encounters a group of Germans resolved to oppose Hitlerbut are they willing to go so far as to betray their country? Such people are closely watched by Volodya, a Russian with a bright future in Red Army Intelligence.
> 
> The international clash of military power and personal beliefs that ensues will sweep over them all as it rages from Cable Street in Londons East End to Pearl Harbor in Hawaii, from Spain to Stalingrad, from Dresden to Hiroshima.
> 
> ...

----------


## amyb

I am so Looking forward to this second part!

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Nice. I can hardly wait. 

Not that I am wishing any time away-just looking forward to Folett's next story. Damn, he's good!!

----------

